# dumb bells or bar bell poll



## Taylor (Jul 1, 2008)

Does everyone use dumb bells mostly or a bar bell or both?

I use multisetting dumbells


----------



## imported_bob (Jul 1, 2008)

bar bell for the symmetrical distribution of force it provides


----------



## Jay_P (Jul 9, 2008)

Bar bells.


----------



## MacGyver (Mar 10, 2009)

Both, I lift more with the barbell as it is easier to keep the weight balanced. But the dumbells will give you greater range of motion which is good for strengthening your core as you try to keep them straight.

That raises the question... how do you all store your weights?


----------



## TonyLikeGarageGym (Mar 10, 2009)

I love them both 

btw is it best to have the weights all made up or is it ok to change them all the time? ie I have the space but should I utilise it by having a rack or something with lots of variations of barbells and dumbells or I can use this space for say another treadmill or something. It helps pass the rest time when you change the weight plates.

Tony


----------



## laserlipo (May 12, 2009)

hi all...
          I am using both during the exercise. And it does not make any difference if use  dumb bells first or a bar bell first. You can use both of them alternatively....


----------



## Admin (Oct 2, 2009)

Both but mainly the bar bell.


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Mar 5, 2010)

I use them both...  Alternate routines with both of them...


----------



## BigSteve63 (Aug 17, 2010)

Both - Fixed dumbbells to 50#, adjustables up to 140# each.  Olympic plates - way too many to count.  Strictly barbell for heavy multiple joint exercises like bench, squat, and deadlifts (can you tell I like powerlifting?)  Dumbbells for single joint or isolation movements.


----------

